# Any ideas for fun doggy tricks?



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

Bailey is 8 months old. She's been through obedient school with an A plus grade! I taught her a few tricks my self as well. She knows sit, down, stay, crawl, come, sit pretty (sitting up/begging) high five, dancing (standing on hind legs going in a circle) Bang Bang (playing dead), Shake (both normal shake and other paw also), and roll over and get dizzy (spinning in a circle). 

I'm running out of creative things for my pup to do! Not a bad problem to have! LOL Even though she is amazing at tricks she's not so amazing listening to the command for Quiet...she barks constantly. She has no excuse since I know she's smart enough, hehe. Little rascal. 

Does anyone have ideas for more tricks? I want her to be my very own little circus doggy.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Holy Cow. We want to see video  You far surpassed us so can't help ya.


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

I've found that once your dog really understands how to do a few tricks the rest are easy. It's teaching them the initial method that is hard. Now she knows she will get a treat if she humors me with these dumb games so she goes along with it, lol.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo has sit, stay, lay down, roll over, and high five. He use to know come, but now he is stubborn and wants us to chase him


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That's great! She's sharp! Try spraying water in her face when she barks. It doesn't always work at my house but does help.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

The one we just started working on is pray. I think it is so cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

What exactly is "Pray" ? Is it where they bow down?


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Hmmm how about: wave (this and high-five are my all time favorites) jumping though your arms (arms in a hoop shape), weaving through your legs as you walk, doing a figure 8 around your legs (you stand still), bow

Tricks are fun! :chili:


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas! I am working on her jumping over my arm and hopefully will be able to make a loop with my arms. The thing is...she only jumps over one arm if I have a treat in the other hand leading her. Maybe she'll master it enough to leave the treat behind and I can do a "hoop" with my arms.
I LOVE the figure 8 idea. I'm guessing I'll just need to make her follow my hand with a treat in it. Hope I don't step on the poor thing....clumsy me! LOL She loves to trip me up in the morning when I'm stumbling to the bathroom, LOL. Have you mastered it with your little one?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I love doing tricks with my two!!! Check out the link to my Youtube in my sig and watch Obi do many of his tricks. My favorite is when he rolls and cuddles with the blanket or puts away his own toys! There is a video of him doing the Pray trick as well 

Check out kikopup on YouTube- she has great trick instructions!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Jamiemarie said:


> What exactly is "Pray" ? Is it where they bow down?


I tell her, "come say your prayers" while I hold my arm out at her level to stand against with her front paws. And the say, "pray" and she bows her head. Like I said, we JUST started this one and I have to use treats. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh wow Marisa! Obi is fantastic! You have a real talent for dog training! Loved the videos! Can you tell me how to start on the trick where he walks between your legs? It was absolutely adorable!! I'd love to try it out with Bailey.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Jamiemarie said:


> Oh wow Marisa! Obi is fantastic! You have a real talent for dog training! Loved the videos! Can you tell me how to start on the trick where he walks between your legs? It was absolutely adorable!! I'd love to try it out with Bailey.


thanks :blush: I would start out with "figure 8" first and use lure-training with a tasty treat. Have Bailey follow the treat around your leg and then the opposite way step by step. Click and treat for each baby step. Once Bailey has mastered "figure 8," use the same lure training but lead him through your legs as you take a step forward. Then, add each step one by one!


----------

